

The growth hacking manifesto - ggurgone
http://growth.mashape.com/

======
anonfunction
If anyone is interested the site was built using GitHub pages and Jekyll, and
the rough drafts for the upcoming posts can be found in this file:
[https://github.com/Mashape/Growth-
Hacking/blob/master/growth...](https://github.com/Mashape/Growth-
Hacking/blob/master/growth_hacking_manifesto.md)

